# Audi A6 (c5) parts from 2001 and 2002 2.7t 6 speed major parts are listed everything else sold!



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

rear sun shade
beige front and rear seat belts
gas tank level sensor
entire interior wiring harness
3 CCM's
left front fog light
wiper arms
washer fluid reservoir
engine plastics covers
rear diff
driveshaft
doors
window glass
window motors
alternator
ac condensor
ac lines
ABS module
crank sensor
weatherstripping
trunk shocks
ignition lock cylinder w/ key
lug bolts
battery cover plastic
front o2 sensors
door cards
speakers
bose rear subs with factory amp
ECU box
beige dash
black dash
fuel rail with injectors
mass air flow intake boot with brake booster tube
cabin filters
steering wheel
complete sunroof assembly
passenger airbag
interior wood trim
rear brake rotors
front hood shock
brake fluid reservoir
b pillars
master cylinder
pedal assembly (6 speed manual)
trunk lock
entire relay set

lots of other parts... please call aaron 413 693 6078 or text or email [email protected] i do not come on here often also willing to trade items for performance parts or stock as well thanks if something not listed i still might have it it worth a shot


----------

